# 19 Nordiol



## Nachez (Feb 23, 2006)

do you all think 400-500 mg a day would be effective if injected???

how much oil would it take to make a solution for 15-16 Grams of 19-nordiol?


----------



## topolo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> do you all think 400-500 mg a day would be effective if injected???
> 
> how much oil would it take to make a solution for 15-16 Grams of 19-nordiol?



I think your IQ is below 80


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> do you all think 400-500 mg a day would be effective if injected???
> 
> how much oil would it take to make a solution for 15-16 Grams of 19-nordiol?



what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## topolo (Feb 23, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> what the hell are you talking about?



You obviously haven't read any of his posts.......he has no clue.


----------



## Nachez (Feb 24, 2006)

19-nordiol is a prohormone.

id like to make a month supply

at bout 500 mg a day for injection

i have 15-16 grams on hand for a 30 day supply.

how much oil would it take to make the injectable?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 24, 2006)

Are you going to inject an oral prohormone? Big mistake. Do take pics to show us, though.


----------



## Nachez (Feb 24, 2006)

to help you further understand
this 

just imagine your using powder Decadurabolin and you have to make a solution.


----------



## topolo (Feb 24, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> to help you further understand
> this
> 
> just imagine your using powder Decadurabolin and you have to make a solution.



imagine that you had parents that weren't cousins.


----------



## Nachez (Feb 24, 2006)

dude I might live in Georgia Yes  inbreding does happen in this state

but not in my family.

but my parents are not related
both from california
and each a different race.


----------



## topolo (Feb 24, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> dude I might live in Georgia Yes  inbreding does happen in this state
> 
> but not in my family.
> 
> ...



They are lucky to have you.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 24, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> 19-nordiol is a prohormone.
> 
> id like to make a month supply
> 
> ...



Why the HELL would you inject a prohormone? The whole point of a prohormone is to be processed by the liver. You are not a smart cookie.


----------

